# Cubase 9.5.20 Update Released



## ckiraly (Mar 8, 2018)

FYI

https://www.steinberg.net/index.php?id=14159&L=1


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Mar 8, 2018)

Ooo


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Mar 8, 2018)

Good!
I hope that it takes care of a lot of small bugs present in 9.5...


----------



## zolhof (Mar 8, 2018)

Nice update, they finally fixed the annoying MixConsole bug where the channel name would disappear when placing the mouse cursor over the name field.

And this is a huge workflow improvement for those switching cues constantly:

_In Preferences > VST > Plug-ins, a new item “Keep Plug-ins in Memory until the Application Quits” is available on macOS systems. It is enabled by default. This preference improves the overall system stability when removing plug-ins from projects. As a positive side-effect removed plug-ins will load faster the next time they are inserted into a project. It is recommended to leave this preference enabled._

I wonder why this isn’t available for Windows? @Guillermo Navarrete could you please chime in?

Kind regards,
César.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Mar 8, 2018)

It fixed my eLicenser problem! No more weird pop-up when I launch Cubase.


----------



## C-Wave (Mar 8, 2018)

I still cannot load VEP Pro 6 (latest update) if Cubase 9.5.20 is already in memory (running). Have to load it BEFORE! Otherwise I get the attached error messages.
Windows 10 Pro, latest updates.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Mar 8, 2018)

I don't even care any more. It's always the same crap with Cubase and that "an installation package for the product Steinberg Cubase 8 64bit cannot be found" message with every single update they do. It's beyond me why they're absolutely incapable of creating an update that just works, like any other software company on this planet.


----------



## zolhof (Mar 8, 2018)

C-Wave said:


> I still cannot load VEP Pro 6 (latest update) if Cubase 9.5.20 is already in memory (running). Have to load it BEFORE! Otherwise I get the attached error messages.
> Windows 10 Pro, latest updates.



Just tested here and it's working fine (before and after). Also Windows 10 Pro, latest updates.

A few places for further investigation:


Event Viewer -> Custom Views -> Administrative Events
Control Panel -> Security and Maintenence -> Reliability Monitor or View problems to report
WinDbg

The third one you get with Debugging Tools for Windows. It allows you to read crash dump files and has saved my ass more than once. The default location for app errors is C:\Users\<User>\AppData\Local\CrashDumps 

This video teaches you how to setup and use the basics of Windbg: 

Hope it helps!

Best,
César.


----------



## jonathanwright (Mar 9, 2018)

What is it about Steinberg _nearly_ fixing things?

The folder display order has been out of whack in the Media Bay since 9.5 (something to do with High Sierra I think), 9.5.20 fixes the top level folder display, but any subfolders are still out of order, and folders under the 'Favourites' tab in the right zone are also in the wrong sequence.


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 9, 2018)

This seems to be a "bug-fix only" update. Was really hoping for the new CC drawing tools like those for the automation! Guess we'll have to wait until November


----------



## Symfoniq (Mar 9, 2018)

jonathanwright said:


> What is it about Steinberg _nearly_ fixing things?
> 
> The folder display order has been out of whack in the Media Bay since 9.5 (something to do with High Sierra I think), 9.5.20 fixes the top level folder display, but any subfolders are still out of order, and folders under the 'Favourites' tab in the right zone are also in the wrong sequence.



You're not wrong. 

I'd be totally fine with Cubase 10 being solely a "polish" release.


----------



## Kony (Mar 9, 2018)

Symfoniq said:


> I'd be totally fine with Cubase 10 being solely a "polish" release.


Steinberg are a German company (badum-tish).... I'll get my coat


----------



## Guillermo Navarrete (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi,



zolhof said:


> Nice update, they finally fixed the annoying MixConsole bug where the channel name would disappear when placing the mouse cursor over the name field.
> 
> And this is a huge workflow improvement for those switching cues constantly:
> 
> ...



Because it is not needed in Windows. Windows keeps the plug-in in Memory until the application quits.

Best regards,
GN


----------



## Guillermo Navarrete (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi,



Jimmy Hellfire said:


> I don't even care any more. It's always the same crap with Cubase and that "an installation package for the product Steinberg Cubase 8 64bit cannot be found" message with every single update they do. It's beyond me why they're absolutely incapable of creating an update that just works, like any other software company on this planet.



Are you receiving this error message with this update? Do you have Cubase Pro 9.5 or you are just complaining because in the past you had that error message with Cubase Pro 8? I am just asking in case it happens and I need to report it. 

Best regards,
GN


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Mar 13, 2018)

Guillermo Navarrete said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are you receiving this error message with this update? Do you have Cubase Pro 9.5 or you are just complaining because in the past you had that error message with Cubase Pro 8? I am just asking in case it happens and I need to report it.
> 
> ...



Hi Guillermo,

I've been experiencing this problem with every update for years now - don't know on what Cubase version it first occured, might well have been Cubase 8.
I've changed machines and drives three times since then, but it's a persistent problem. I never really figured out a solution for it, other than completely uninstalling Cubase, downloading the latest version of the full software and installing that, which obviously isn't ideal.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Mar 13, 2018)

jamwerks said:


> This seems to be a "bug-fix only" update. Was really hoping for the new CC drawing tools like those for the automation! Guess we'll have to wait until November


This is 'too big' for a maintenance update - they know we'll write checks for this feature (v.10)  :(


----------



## C-Wave (Mar 13, 2018)

Just to br fair, my (almost) 1000 tracks template loads in less than one minute now..finally a sensible loading time.
Thanks Steinberg.

note: edited.


----------



## meradium (Mar 14, 2018)

None of those issues here at all. Downloaded, installed, ran.


----------



## meradium (Mar 14, 2018)

None of those issues here at all. Downloaded, installed, ran.


----------



## composerlarkin (Mar 17, 2018)

C-Wave said:


> Just to br fair, my (almost) 1000 tracks template loads in less than one minute now..finally a sensible loading time.
> Thanks Steinberg.
> 
> note: edited.


Is your 1000 track template with VEPro or instrument tracks? Thanks in advance!


----------



## C-Wave (Mar 17, 2018)

composerlarkin said:


> Is your 1000 track template with VEPro or instrument tracks? Thanks in advance!


Hi,
In both, Ve Pro and as MIDI tracks LINKED to VE Pro instrument tracks (20 tracks) AND THEIR FOLDERS? 982 in total. Used to take 4-5 minutes before the update.


----------

